# couple things



## Pete (Apr 10, 2011)

_Dendrobium trigonopus_, awesome species. fragrant, stays compact and has the waxiest flowers youve ever seen






_Dendrobium jenkinsii_- basically a micro aggregatum. Pseudobulbs are about 1" including leaf.





_Cattleya harrisoniana_ front, and a massive head of flowers on my best _Cattleya amethystoglossa_ 4N. my hand for scale.


----------



## swamprad (Apr 10, 2011)

Love that amethystoglossa!!


----------



## Shiva (Apr 10, 2011)

I've always loved it.


----------



## etex (Apr 10, 2011)

Beautiful blooms! The amethystoglossa is really fabulous!:drool::drool:


----------



## NYEric (Apr 10, 2011)

THanx for sharing.


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 10, 2011)

Great blooms... Trigonopus is not commonly seen.. Those catts are great!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 11, 2011)

They are all lovely.


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 12, 2011)

Very nice; that amethystoglossa blooming is spectacular!!!! Jean


----------



## W. Beetus (Apr 12, 2011)

Wow! I like the jenkinsii!


----------

